# 640w Vert Grow - Blue Magoo, Master Kush, Boss Hogg



## ic3qu33n (Jul 2, 2013)

I have a thread in General growing but thought since I am growing vert I should put a thread on here.

Here are some night time pics I took today, Day 29 of Flower, Blue Magoo, from pheno #1.
View attachment 2722632

View attachment 2722634

View attachment 2722638

View attachment 2722641


----------



## ic3qu33n (Jul 11, 2013)

Blue Magoo 1 clones - 37 days, getting frosty and filling out a little... They're all around 15 to 17 inches tall... Trimmed off the bottom popcorn branches a few days ago...


----------



## ic3qu33n (Jul 17, 2013)

Boss Hogg clone rooted, gonna veg for a week then send into Flower to sex.


----------



## ic3qu33n (Jul 17, 2013)

Both my Master Kush seeds that popped, 1 got killed from my light falling, and the other 2 I killed because I accidentally over nuted them too early, the 2 two made it had nuts. Currently, trying to collect pollen from a very attractive Kush male. I popped a new Master Kush seedling, about 4 days old I believe.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey good stuff bro  Keep it green


----------

